# star ship kill



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

well i made my self a star ship and took this rattle snake my dog had bay up i hate it when he bays up snakes he is fear less and thats not good with these.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Great head shot. How many rattles and how long?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

5 and a button about 4 1/2 feet i skin them and tan them out most of the time i eat them but this one i did not.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet! Nice one!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow, outstanding shot. Better you than me. I'd leave the dog to it and RUN! :lol:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting!!! I was always REALLY worried when one of my dogs bayed up a snake. The dogs had enough sense to stay clear until I got there. But as soon as I showed up they became much more aggressive ... so I always tried to get a good shot right off the bat. I never did have a dog get bit, but there were some close calls.

Had a dog bay a skunk up on an old stump. When I got there, the dog was circling the skunk, and the skunk kept his head toward the dog. I tried to call the dog off and let the skunk go, but I guess the skunk got worried there were two of us, so he whirled around and lifted his tail at the dog. The dog was VERY brave now that I was on the scene ... and seeing her chance, the dog leaped up and grabbed the skunk right in the a$$. The skunk cut loose, but the dog just shook it and killed it anyway. It was a hot, dry summer. The dog was white before the encounter, but had a serious yellowish tinge after!!! And holy bejaysus the stink. The poor dog went down to the creek, but there was no water ... she just put her nose down into the sand and plowed up the creek bottom to no avail. She finally went down to the hog wallow back at the farm and just laid there in the mud for several hours. Visitors to the farm would comment about the skunk smell for a month or more.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thats how max is when i get there he wants to catch snake hogs and gators are what i am afraid is whats going to do him in or a boat been run over 2 time now you would think he would learn.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good shot!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Good shot. Nice dog save too.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Great shooting there Sir.

I will have to get a similar pic, when I next have to do A King Cobra here also.

Cheers Allan


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shot!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I definately have to get someone here to build me one of those Starships.

Not being a maker myself, I will have to pay someone to make to my plans; so I can join the starship "club".

As soon as possible, given with my current set up.
Although really at the too light end of things at just under 9 grams; my 12mm lead ball amo DOES penetrate very well.
Doing huge wound channel damage.

Therefore, with a Starship, what would 15 gram do (?)....

Also, just imagine the range with my current banding set up and a 63 inch draw ?....

Cheers Allan


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

ash said:


> Wow, outstanding shot. Better you than me. I'd leave the dog to it and RUN! :lol:


Dog, You can get the snake if you want... But i'm getting the H3LL out of here!!!!!! 
:rofl:
Nah i would kill the snake.

Good shooting Ghost.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> I definately have to get someone here to build me one of those Starships.
> 
> Not being a maker myself, I will have to pay someone to make to my plans; so I can join the starship "club".
> 
> ...


Surely you could get a local woodworker to make you one up Allan. Or maybe a metalworker to make that brilliant aluminium one we've seen here?

"Therefore, with a Starship, what would 15 gram do (?)."..The answer amigo is SHEER CARNAGE !


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i think my next one i am going to make out of a crutch


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> i think my next one i am going to make out of a crutch


Whose ?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> well i made my self a star ship and took this rattle snake my dog had bay up i hate it when he bays up snakes he is fear less and thats not good with these.


Actually, i'd love another pic or two of your starship and a little about how you made it and how you band it


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

ok i cut it from one 1x6 red oak board i guessed at how long it should be by other pics layed my 1911 where i wanted the grip and rough traced it out i then cut the forks from a slingshot pattern that i had and modified to fit the stock and banded with 9 1/2 tbg. I will post pictures later.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

great...thank you  And what is the distance between grip and forks ? Will look forward to the pics


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

:shocked: the only good snake is a dead one


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

How do you find the stability when shooting, Ghost ? I just have the feeling ( without any experience ) that the distance between hand and forks on starships would decrease it. Harry


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i find its easyer the one in the pic is the first one i made it was not done need a arm brace i was just putinf in the bend in my arm as for aiming its easyer or seems like it think of your sling shot as a snub nose and a star ship as a rifle sights are easyer to aim and hit targets on a rifle


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks, Ghost, very interesting, I,m going to make one of these. Only disadvantage is that it can,t be concealed easily ( if needed ) but there's no reason why someone can not make a folding one or a demountable one. Cheers, Harry


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

working on one made out of a crutch as i type.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

look what i found another star ship went hunting.


----------

